# How bad is my toe drag???



## pryme23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Q1: How bad is my toe drag? Am I gonna be eating shit alot?
Q2: My boots is a size 11 but I feel I can fit in a 10 would that help at all?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have more than that so you should be good :thumbsup:
If you concerned take a measurement. I believe that up to 1.5 inch is fine and it looks like you have about 1 inch overhang. Also you could look into boots that have shrinktech.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you guys setup your bindings?
So its equal toe/heel hanging out or?
I tryed my new cartels with my Banana, and I have to slide the highback forwards and the baseplate at the most forward setting it can be and still isent completly equal 
Therefore I have a little more heel outside


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have mine set with as close to equal toe and heel overhang as I can. That's really the best way. And a little won't kill you, but a lot will.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have mine set so it's as even as possible.


----------



## LLuDawg (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you should be fine. If you really want to make sure, go with the smaller boots but you don't want to cramp your feet. I don't think there should be a big problem.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Doesnt look like youve centered your bindings over the board. That will improve the overhang.


----------



## pryme23 (Dec 8, 2011)

RaID said:


> Doesnt look like youve centered your bindings over the board. That will improve the overhang.


How exactly do you center them?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Using the base plate. That is a lot of toe drag.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pryme23 said:


> How exactly do you center them?


different bindings use different approaches to centering the boot.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Your bindings are oddly mounted forward. Center the bindings .

(O) (O)
(O) (O)
(O) (O)
(O) (O)

(O) (O)
(O) (O)
(O) (O)
(O) (O)

If you're mounted in the Green holes, move to the Red holes. My diagram kicks ass huh?


----------



## pryme23 (Dec 8, 2011)

very helpful diagram thank you!


----------

